# portmidi port



## palik (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi all,
it looks like there is no portmidi port available. Does any one know why FreeBSD does not support the library?

Best regards,
Alexei


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2016)

Sure, 





palik said:


> Does any one know why FreeBSD does not support the library?


Because nobody bothered to create a port for it. Ports don't appear out of thin air, somebody has to put some time and effort into creating one.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## palik (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you, SirDice.
I'll see through Porter's Handbook.
BR,
Alexei


----------

